# RESOLVED!!!! REHOME: Female gray lop in Mass



## BEAUKEZRA (Jan 29, 2008)

My sister adopted a rabbit a couple of months ago and decided that she just can't handle a rabbit,3 cats and a daughter in her small apartment. The rabbit is female, gray and a large lop. I've never seen her but she sounds like she could be a french lop. She lives in Leicester Massachusetts. I've tried to convince her to keep her but she thinks it's best to give her a better home. The rabbits name is Liz. If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jan 29, 2008)

the person my sister got her from said Liz was fixed.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jan 29, 2008)

Also, she's about 1 and 1/2 years old and likes to play her cats. I'm sure she would love another bunny to play with.:biggrin2:


----------



## okiron (Jan 29, 2008)

Would you be able to get a picture? It's easier to rehome animals when you show off how cute they are


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jan 29, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have a picture available.


----------



## okiron (Jan 29, 2008)

That's why I asked if you could get one silly


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 30, 2008)

Aww, I'm in MA right now but unfortuantly can't take in anymore buns, not until I finish college and move somewhere with more space.

I hope you can find her a good home though! Good luck!


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Feb 7, 2008)

My sister is really eager to find her a new home which worries me. I'm afraid of where she might end up. I even broke down and said I would pay tofly her to me but she said no. I don't think she wants to take the time to drive to the airport. I'm pretty mad at her right now and I've been yelling at her every day since she told me she wanted to rehome her. My husband said he didn't want her either. I'm worried for poor Liz. At least I know she won't "set her free". Just wanted to vent....


----------



## Haley (Feb 8, 2008)

I definitely understand your frustration with being far away and not being able to help. Just make sure you emphasize to her that even a kill shelter is better than setting her free.

Has she tried listing her on petfinder.com's classified? Or Craiglist? Also, putting up fliers at local vets is a good idea as well. If she wont do it maybe you can (the online stuff of course) and then maybe you could help her with screening anyone interested? We have a list at the top of the rescue section with questions to ask potential adopters.

Keep us posted. I wish there was more I could do to help.

Haley


----------



## Leaf (Feb 10, 2008)

What organization did she adopt the rabbit from, and what is their return/rehoming policy? They would be the best first contact for her tomake, really.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Feb 10, 2008)

She got her from somebody who works at the same hospital she does not a rescue org. I'm sad that she keeps getting passed around. I would LOVE if somebody from the forum wanted to adopt her :biggrin2:.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Apr 13, 2008)

She's still looking for a new home.........


----------



## foxflower (Apr 14, 2008)

If you can find someone that will take her, did you try the bunderground railroad? They can usually come up with transport from place to place until she gets to the final destination.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Apr 23, 2008)

She found a home!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 23, 2008)

YEAH! 

I'll mark this as resolved then...


----------

